# The Shining (The Extended Soundtrack)



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow thanks for posting this!  It's one of my favorite horror movies of all time.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Bewitched_Sam218 said:


> It's one of my favorite horror movies of all time.


Same here.


----------

